# off the shelf CMS with photostore integrated (or hosted solution)



## unruled (Jan 23, 2012)

hi guys,

I've been looking for a way to basically let people order prints in an automated way. I know smugmug does it but I wanted to know what other people use and what works best. International shipping (UK/europe) would be great. Could be a CMS with this functionality for an own domain, or a service on a companies domain I suppose.

any ideas? What do others use?

thanks guys.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 23, 2012)

Redbubble is a free site, based in Australia, there is also The Untapped Source and Imagekind (although you have to get a pro account with Imagekind for more than one gallery or 24 images). I also use Photoshelter, which is more of a hosting and file storage site, but they have built in print and licence sales, although I prefer to self-fulfill (although I only print for the UK market at the moment to avoid the convoluted export regulations that I need to research properly). Photoshelter isn't cheap though.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 23, 2012)

MPix has a partnership with Zenfolio that allows you to sell images directly.


----------



## unruled (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the tips, il check them out. so there is no de facto product?

has anyone tried flickr/snapfish?


----------

